# MAMAIA, CONSTANTA, ROMANIA



## joce23 (Dec 22, 2006)

*MAMAIA (CONSTANTA, ROMANIA)*

Mamaia is the largest Romanian resort on the Black Sea coast. It is located about 3 mi (5 km) north of Constanta City on a stretch of land a few miles long that separates Lake Suitghiol from the Black Sea. The climate is mild and the annual average temperature is about F°51 (C°11). In July, the temperature raises to about F°73 (C°23) and in January to F°32 (C°0). The resort was officially open in 1906. Currently, it can accommodate about 20 000 visitors in more than 64 hotels. 

Mamaia has a 5 mi (8km) long by about 100m (yards) wide beach with most of the hotels located in close proximity or directly on the beach. The resort has tennis courts, mini golf, an outdoor theatre and hosts every year the Mamaia Music Festival.

Lake Siutghiol is the perfect place for water sports or cruises to the nearby Ovidiu Island, the place where many believe the great Roman poet Publius Ovidius Naso was buried. Another great place to visit is The Vacation Village. Here you can have fun in one of the rides, can buy souvenirs or dine at one of the twenty or so restaurants with dishes specific to various country regions.

We hope you are going to enjoy your stay in Mamaia and wish you a great vacation!






































































































































































































[/URL]


----------



## Canadian Chocho (May 18, 2006)

Looks like a nice place.


----------



## wyqtor (Jan 15, 2007)

It seems to be quite OK now, but I still prefer the Adriatic coast in Montenegro & Croatia - also it's actually closer to Timisoara  !

IMO Mamaia is way too expensive for what it has to offer (like the whole Romanian coast for that matter).


----------



## joce23 (Dec 22, 2006)

*Aqua Magic* :cheers:



nebunul said:


>


----------



## joce23 (Dec 22, 2006)




----------



## joce23 (Dec 22, 2006)

joce23 said:


> Let`s remind you that we will have soon two interesting international competitions in Mamaia :
> 
> *AERO GP WORLD AIR RACING COMPETITION
> ROMANIAN GRAND PRIX - MAMAIA, CONSTANTA, august, 25 - august, 26*
> ...


...



ToNY_Montana said:


> La aero gp constanta asta e promo-ul oficial si l-am pus pe youtube:
> 
> *OFFICIAL PROMO AERO GP CONSTANTA 2007*


...


xxxy said:


> Powerboat Constanta


..


xxxy said:


> Aero GP Constanta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## joce23 (Dec 22, 2006)




----------



## joce23 (Dec 22, 2006)

andrei4romania said:


> Just in case you want to see what Kudos is all about (the beach club), visit www.kudos.ro !


Kudos beach in this afternoon (May 1, 2007)!










Mike Tyson on Constanta`s streets going to Kudos Beach, Mamaia ! ... Finally, he is at Kudos Beach. :cheers:


----------



## joce23 (Dec 22, 2006)

^^ :cheers:


nebunul said:


> Mamaia Kudos Beach 2007
> 
> 
> Mojito baby :nuts:


----------



## joce23 (Dec 22, 2006)




----------



## joce23 (Dec 22, 2006)




----------



## joce23 (Dec 22, 2006)

joce23 said:


> Kudos beach in this afternoon (May 1, 2007)!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Kudos Beach - pics, summer 2007 * 

Come and have fun *here*, at Kudos Beach: :cheers:





































































































































--------------
*Balciul desertaciunilor - Vanity fair*







:lol:

*Kudos oldies* :lol:


----------



## joce23 (Dec 22, 2006)

... more ...


----------



## joce23 (Dec 22, 2006)

joce23 said:


>


Other pics with Constanta`s double decker buses

*CASINO CONSTANTA* *---->* *MAMAIA*


----------



## joce23 (Dec 22, 2006)

^^
More about *THE CASINO | CONSTANTA*



joce23 said:


> *You can rate the Casino here :* *CASINO CONSTANTA*












Inside...










^^


> *Queenco Leisure says agrees terms for casino development in Constanta*
> http://www.forbes.com/markets/feeds/afx/2007/10/08/afx4196275.html
> 
> LONDON (Thomson Financial) - Queenco Leisure International Ltd said it has agreed terms of the concession agreement with Constanta Municipality, Romania, for concession rights over an historic building in the city, which it plans to renovate and operate as Casino Constanta.
> ...


Let`s hope they will do a good job !


----------



## joce23 (Dec 22, 2006)

*Dolphinarium Constanta*
http://www.delfinariu.ro/


----------



## joce23 (Dec 22, 2006)




----------



## joce23 (Dec 22, 2006)




----------



## joce23 (Dec 22, 2006)

joce23 said:


> *Over 90 cruise ships and 30,000 tourists will arrive this year in the Port of Constantza*
> http://www.portofconstantza.com/apm...ue&method=showNews&id_stire=10485&tip_stire=1
> 
> Over 90 cruise ships with more than 30,000 tourists will arrive this year at the Passenger Terminal in the Port of Constantza.
> ...




*Some cruises that visit Constanta*

http://www.cruisecompete.com/vacations/visits/constanta/


*Holland America Line, HAL Rotterdam*









*Regent/Radisson, Seven Seas Navigator*









*Oceania Cruises, Oceania Nautica*









*Crystal Cruises, Crystal Serenity*









*SeaDream Yacht Club, SeaDream*









*P&O Cruises, Artemis*









Romania offers a rich tapestry of tourist attractions and vacation experiences unique in Central-Eastern Europe: medieval towns in Transylvania, the world-famous Painted Monasteries in Bucovina, traditional villages in Maramures, the magnificent architecture of Bucharest, the romantic Danube Delta, fairy-tale castles, the Black Sea resorts, the majestic Carpathian Mountains, spas and much more.

*Constanta:* Boasting a beautiful location on the Black Sea and plentiful historic sights, Romania's second-largest city is a first-rate destination. An enjoyable stroll through Old Town takes you past not only the city's renowned Casino, but also the impressive mosque. Built in 1910, it features a tall minaret offering dramatic views over the city and the Black Sea. *The mosque also houses Europe's largest carpet, a work of art that was handcrafted by a single person, a task that took 17 years to complete.*


A truly international town, Constanta also is home to a Catholic church, the Orthodox Church of St. Paul and Peter, and a Greek Orthodox Church, where church services are conducted in Greek.


----------



## joce23 (Dec 22, 2006)

*Akon on H2O Beach at Mamaia*












* more vids here: http://youtube.com/user/djdavirus


----------



## joce23 (Dec 22, 2006)

*CONSTANTA, Romanian Seaside*


----------



## joce23 (Dec 22, 2006)

joce23 said:


>


Some pics with the atmosphere at ...

*SUNWAVES II @ Mamaia, 2007*


































































































-------


----------



## joce23 (Dec 22, 2006)

*LIBERTY PARADE*

This is the biggest dance event in Romania

*2008, trailer*





*2006, official song + images from LP*





For pics and other informations check youtube and the official webpage: http://www.libertyparade.com/


----------



## joce23 (Dec 22, 2006)




----------



## joce23 (Dec 22, 2006)




----------



## joce23 (Dec 22, 2006)

joce23 said:


>


^^
*Richie Hawtin @ Sunwaves II, Mamaia, 2007
*






joce23 said:


>


^^
*Magda @ Sunwaves II, Mamaia, 2007
*


----------



## joce23 (Dec 22, 2006)

*Fatboy Slim will return to Mamaia for a new concert* :cheers:
http://www.nineoclock.ro/index.php?page=detalii&categorie=culture&id=20080207-505295

The English musician known as Fatboy Slim will return to Romania during the summer to perform a concert that will most likely *be scheduled on July 12, 2008, at Mamaia*, according to declarations made by spokespersons of organizers “The Mission”. Fatboy Slim also included Romania in one of his previous tours, during August 2006, when he mixed on a beach in the Mamaia Resort.

Quentin Leo Cook, aka Fatboy Slim, was born in 1963. In 1986, he joined the pop band Housemartins as a bass-player and afterwards, he entered several projects performing house music, highly revolutioning at that time. The first recording signed Fatboy Slim was released in 1997. During the year to follow, his remix of the song “Brimful of Asha”, performed by the band Cornershp, spent several weeks on the highest positions of the British charts.

The second Fatboy Slim album, “You’ve Come a Long Way, Baby” followed later, during the same year. He gained a Platinum Record in the USA and launched two international hits - “The Rockafeller Skank” and “Praise You”.

* more details about his concer: http://www.themission.ro/ (romanian:bash

*Fatboy Slim @ Ultima Playa, Mamaia, 2006*


----------



## joce23 (Dec 22, 2006)

*Eveybody wants to come to Mamaia, nobody wants to leave it !* :cheers:










*Mamaia - view from the car*

*by day + by night*


----------



## joce23 (Dec 22, 2006)

*AERO GP WORLD AIR RACING COMPETITION, MAMAIA, 2007*


















































"Great show ! " :cheers:


----------



## joce23 (Dec 22, 2006)

*Bungee jumping @ Mamaia*

The top crane arm height is at 58m. The jump line consists of 10 m elastic cord, with an addition of approximately 4m static cord.


----------



## joce23 (Dec 22, 2006)

*Kitesurfing @ Mamaia*


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

nice


----------



## joce23 (Dec 22, 2006)

*Windsurfing @ Mamaia*






































* http://www.youtube.com/user/amperenow (lessons & demo)


----------



## joce23 (Dec 22, 2006)

*Snickers Battlefield @ Mamaia*


----------



## jarekles (Aug 24, 2006)

ok, fine
I will spend 2 weeks on Romanian coast in this year (july).
and what about diving?
regards


----------



## ToNY_Montana (Nov 16, 2007)

Mamaia rulllzzzzz ! :cheers2:


----------



## joce23 (Dec 22, 2006)

May 1-2, 2008, Bamboo Club, Mamaia

*BAMBOO CLUB, MAMAIA* 





*ZUCCHERO in BAMBOO CLUB, MAMAIA*


----------



## joce23 (Dec 22, 2006)

Some images from LA MANIA CLUB, one of the best clubs in the world (No. 29 in Top 100/2007).



> http://www.djmag.com/index.php?op=t...op_100_id=29&status=live&limit_num=100&page=3
> Romania is so hot right now! DJs and punters are heading further afield these days, and *without doubt La Mania is one of the top new clubbing destinations*. :cheers: A cursory look at their line-ups reveals a careful, handpicked selection of the world’s best DJs, from the underground heads to the biggest names — M.A.N.D.Y. to Digweed, Audiofly to Steve Lawler.
> 
> *“La Mania has it all, a superb huge main room, great sound and a wicked up-for-it crowd — not to mention the women!”* says Mania lover Stu Hirst.


*SASHA - LA MANIA CLUB, ROMANIA MAY 2008*





SASHA telling us that, in Mamaia, you`ll find the best parties in Europe :cheers:

*SASHA-interview*


----------



## NellyUSA (Feb 11, 2008)

So we have La MANIA, Mamaia club no.29 in the World!! Awarded by Dj MAG... finally...


----------



## joce23 (Dec 22, 2006)

joce23 said:


> *AERO GP WORLD AIR RACING COMPETITION, MAMAIA, 2007*


^^
*AERO GP WORLD AIR RACING COMPETITION, MAMAIA, 2008*










^^

*YOU GOTTA ROLL WITH IT*

*Now that's what we call overtaking... David Whitehouse experiences the stomach-churning thrills of Aero GP
*



> Should the pilot want to,' says Jeff Zaltman, founder and boss of Aero GP, 'he could knock you out in an instant with a simple little move.'
> 
> *Pilot Peter Podlunsek flies over Constanta beach, South Romania*
> 
> ...


----------



## joce23 (Dec 22, 2006)

joce23 said:


> *Fatboy Slim will return to Mamaia for a new concert* :cheers:
> http://www.nineoclock.ro/index.php?page=detalii&categorie=culture&id=20080207-505295


^^
*Fatboy Slim - best moments, Mamaia, 2008* 





*Shaggy to perform on the beach of Mamaia*



> The famous Jamaican artist Shaggy will perform on August 29 on the beach of the Romanian seaside resort Mamaia. The tickets for this event will be available starting on July 15. They may be purchased on the website www.ticketpoint.ro, as well as in the Diverta network, and their prices range from RON 55 to RON 75 for the Golden Ring tickets, a limited edition that provides full sight in front of the stage. Shaggy made his debut in the music industry over ten years ago. He is the winner of a Grammy Award, two of his albums won Multi-Platinum and five of his singles reached the top position of international charts. The artist started his music career as a reggae performer and was the only Jamaican artist to win a Diamond Record. Up to the present he won 20 million copies of his albums, as “Hotshot” became the best-sold music release of the year 2001, followed by “Lucky Day,” “Friends Reunited: The 90s” and “Clothes Drop.” Some of Shaggy’s latest hits are “Intoxication,” “Bona Fide Girl” and “What’s Love.”
> http://www.nineoclock.ro/index.php?page=detalii&categorie=culture&id=20080715-505878


----------



## joce23 (Dec 22, 2006)

If you are planning a trip to Constanta, I suggest you to buy the new Constanta City Pass cards when you arrive here, since these cards give you access to many different attractions at a discounted price. You can find Constanta City Pass cards at every local hotel/travel agency.


----------



## DrumCorpsAlum (Sep 11, 2002)

Wow. I wanna go.


----------



## joce23 (Dec 22, 2006)

Costinesti Resort


----------



## joce23 (Dec 22, 2006)




----------



## joce23 (Dec 22, 2006)

*CLASS ONE, ROMANIAN GRAND PRIX 2008*


----------



## joce23 (Dec 22, 2006)

Three things that happened last week-end:



joce23 said:


> *David Coulthard to drive a Red Bull Racing monopost in Mamaia*


^^







NellyUSA said:


> [/URL]


^^







NellyUSA said:


>


^^





------------------

*Duffy to perform in Mamaia on June 26*



> *The Gaelic singer Duffy, famous for hits such as “Mercy” or “Warwick Avenue” will perform for the first time in Romania on June 26, on the H2O beach of Mamaia. *It is a free entrance event offered by Orange Roma nia and part of the artist’s promoting tour for the album “Roc k ferry.” A year after launch, the artist gained the appreciation of music critics and fans alike, as shown by her sales of over 5.5 million copies of her albums. Duffy will celebrate her 25th anniversary three years be fore the Romanian concert and *achieved international acknowledgement once she won the Grammy Award for “The Best Pop Album” and three other Brit Awards for “The Best Debut,” “The Best Female Singer” and “The Best British Artist.” *The artist’s concert is part of the successful music events Orange PrePay Party that started in 2007 and gathered over 60,000 viewers. The loyal Orange customers had the op portunity to enjoy the special performance of the British artist Sophie Ellis Bextor in the spring of 2007, followed in the summer of the same year by Akon’s concert on the beach of Mamaia and the show of the British girl band Sugababes on the Iolanda Balas Soter Stadium in Bucha rest.
> ... http://www.nineoclock.ro/index.php?page=detalii&categorie=culture&id=20090503-506766







-------------


#Alex said:


> :cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## joce23 (Dec 22, 2006)

^^


#Alex said:


>





NellyUSA said:


> *Armin van Buuren @ The Mission Dance Weekend *
> 
> :drunk:
> 
> ...


----------



## joce23 (Dec 22, 2006)

#Alex said:


>


----------



## joce23 (Dec 22, 2006)

^^

*Liberty Parade 09's photostream * : http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/

*Ferry Corsten @ Liberty Parade 2009*


----------



## B_R_T (Aug 14, 2009)

Romanian girls are f*cking hot.


----------



## joce23 (Dec 22, 2006)

B_R_T said:


> Romanian girls are f*cking hot.


^^
*Romania Women* thread: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=932204



#Alex said:


> [


^^


----------



## joce23 (Dec 22, 2006)

Le Clerk said:


> > *MARITIMO SUCCESS CREATES GREAT INTEREST IN CONSTANTA-MAMAIA *
> >
> >
> >
> ...


^^
*TIMETABLE - Class One Romanian Grand Prix 2009*

*Friday – 28 August 2009*​09:00 - 10:00 Administration/Registration 
09:00 - 12:00 Technical Scrutineering 
09:00 - 18:00 Fuel available 
10:00 - 18:00 Crane available 
11:00 Team Managers' Briefing 
12:00 - 12:30 Pilots course viewing on C1 Rib 
14:00 - 16:00 Official Practice on racecourse, incl long lap 
18:00 Boat Parade followed by team presentation, Rex Hotel 
20:00 Drivers' Briefing, Vega Hotel 
21:30 Welcome reception, Kaiak Club 
23:30 Welcome party, Bamboo Club, Mamaia 

*Saturday – 29 August 2009*​08:00 - 10:00 Fuel available 
09:00 - 18:00 Crane available 
*12:00 - 13:30 EDOX POLE POSITION followed by Podium Presentation * 
14:00 - 15:00 Nor-Tech match race 
15:00 - 15:45 Flying Bull Airshow 
*16:00 ROMANIAN GRAND PRIX – RACE 1 followed by Podium Presentation * 
17:00 - 20:00 Fuel available 
21:30 Gala Dinner, Rex Hotel 

*Sunday – 30 August 2009*​09:00 - 18:00 Crane available 
12:00 - 13:00 Official Practice on racecourse, incl. long lap 
13:00 - 14:00 Nor-Tech match race 
14:30 - 15:00 FlyingBull v Nor-Tech 
*16:00 ROMANIAN GRAND PRIX – RACE 2 followed by Podium Presentation* 
23:30 Farewell party, Office Club, Mamaia


----------



## joce23 (Dec 22, 2006)

NellyUSA said:


> *Mamaia - Vega*


^^


----------



## joce23 (Dec 22, 2006)

joce23 said:


> *TIMETABLE - Class One Romanian Grand Prix 2009*


----------



## joce23 (Dec 22, 2006)

Trailer





Show





More at: 
- http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=kempas1&view=videos
- http://www.aerobaticformula.com/video-gallery-5/en/


----------



## joce23 (Dec 22, 2006)

Thanks to *NellyUSA* ! :cheers:



NellyUSA said:


> I've found some pictures taken from a plane while flying over Constanta and the sea resorts. Unfortunately the pictures aren't available at a bigger resolution
> 
> Still, I'll post some of them with Mamaia just to make an ideea
> 
> ...


----------



## joce23 (Dec 22, 2006)

http://www.mamaia360.ro/


----------



## joce23 (Dec 22, 2006)

EDIT


----------



## Google1998 (May 27, 2010)

wooooooooooohoooooooohoo, the Romanian girls are gorgeous...


----------



## joce23 (Dec 22, 2006)




----------



## joce23 (Dec 22, 2006)




----------



## joce23 (Dec 22, 2006)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

joce23 said:


>


lovely.


----------



## joce23 (Dec 22, 2006)

^^


----------



## joce23 (Dec 22, 2006)

*EGO CLUB*


----------



## joce23 (Dec 22, 2006)




----------



## joce23 (Dec 22, 2006)




----------



## joce23 (Dec 22, 2006)

____________________________


----------



## joce23 (Dec 22, 2006)




----------



## Radu CORNESCU (Sep 20, 2010)




----------

